# Why can't all field tests go this way?



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I came up with this streamer earlier this week after thought, planning, and two failed attempts. It is nameless at this point, pretty simple fly, durable, and looks lethal in the water.

I honestly forgot I had it with me yesterday when I was pounding the local flow looking for crappies. I had picked up a few fish, but action was very hit or miss on the usual patterns. Small white streamers picked up some fish, the Dirty Hippie got one, the Kreelex got blanked (which shocked me, that never happens). The water was a little off color so I expected bright and flashy to get attention, it did not. I only fished the new fly after I found it in the box in the last 15 minutes, and it went 2/3 when I found a decent section of water with depth and cover. It popped this 13"er, which was the best fish of the day.

I am changing the new streamer slightly by going to a different hook. I like the body length on the 3XL streamer hook but the hook gap worries me. I think that's what cost me the fish I lost on the pattern. I switched to a Gama B10S #4 for the new ones I started last night. It will be a slightly shorter body, but same overall length with the same belly composition. I think they will have better holding ability with the wider gap hook.

The average size was more like these from earlier in the day:


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Sweet streamer and report.
If you are looking for ideas on a name, I like "devil eye" or "lethal minnow".

Rickerd


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Those sure are some purty fish there! Crappies are fun when you get into a backwater eddy or hole full of them. Last week I had a similar experience with a darker, more drab fly working and my flashier go to crappie fly not.

Maybe "Cannibal Crappie Killer" since the fly kinda looks like a crappie!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

That is an excellent looking fly! Are they seed beads on a mono keel? The colors are prefect for a natural pattern and do resemble a crappie or bluegill minnow. Nice fish too.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

AtticaFish said:


> That is an excellent looking fly! Are they seed beads on a mono keel? The colors are prefect for a natural pattern and do resemble a crappie or bluegill minnow. Nice fish too.


They are a lightweight opalescent bead on a mono keel, coated in Liquid Fusion.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Sick fly!!! I am getting a vise for my birthday. Can't wait to come up with some creations. Hope they are half as sick as these.


----------

